# After a trip to the groomers.. Skin irritation or anal gland ?



## jessicapark (May 6, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I just wanted to post and ask for more information before going to the vet on Monday.
My 6 month old pup just got her first real groom session yesterday!
However, once we came home, she started to scoot. She had never done that before we had left and started to do that right as we got home.. As much as I dont want to blame the groomer, it had to be the only place that may have triggered the discomfort. Her scooting is not very bothersome- she is still playful, has her ginormous appetite, and sleeps well! 

The area seems a bit red and inflamed- Im not quite sure if her anal glands will need to be expressed. 

I attached a very poorly taken picture of her butt but you can see the redness. We applied some neosporin but i guess we will have to see what happens.

What do you guys think? A poorly grooming mishap or perhaps a more serious health issue? 

Thank you!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I think you are right to have the vet look at it. It could be a simple reaction to something but it is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Did the groomer express her anal glands? If so, they may not have done it in the most correct way, causing her some discomfort. Or it may just be irritation from havung her hair trimmed in that area. Your best bet is to have a vet look at it. This has happened to my Bailey after a grooming session before...now I make sure and tell the groomer not to express his anal glands. It's better to have the vet do that if needed. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That does look quite irritated. I would find out from the groomer what they did. If they expressed her anal gland they didn't do it properly. Definitely a trip to the vet. Poor baby.....it looks very uncomfortable.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Agree with the Above posts. Maybe that's a Razor burn?*
*Nickee**


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Irritation from shaving the area. I would apply a little cortisone cream but your vet might have something more oriented to dogs. You have to be very careful when you shave there. I always try not to touch the skin with the razor.


----------

